# New to pack goats in NV



## polsen3p (Aug 7, 2012)

Currently have three young packers. I have taken a few day trips and one overnight trip with the goats. They are great. Looking to get a few more goats because I would like to start using them for hunting trips in the next few years. I live in the Fallon area and would like to know if there are other pack goat people in the area.

thanks
Pete
[email protected]


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome. We live in elko. Charlie Goggin and Gloria Monterey both live in Fallon.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

That should read Montero not Monterey. I love spell check


----------



## polsen3p (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank-you. I have been in contact with both people since u last posted. Very nice folks and very willing to help someone new.


----------

